# WebGL Playground



## OnePostWonder (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a really neat site that allows you to write a WebGL program and see the results right away.  You can also go over to the "Gallery" page and see what others have created, as well as clicking "Fork" to see the WebGL code they used.  I personally like the L-System Tree Fractal and Traveling Wave Fronts, both by Felix Woitzel.

WebGL Playground


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2013)

"Your browser does not support WebGL."  Eh, it's IE10 64-bit.


Edit: Oh, Microsoft has no intention to support it:
http://www.iewebgl.com/Faq.aspx


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 27, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> "Your browser does not support WebGL."  Eh, it's IE10 64-bit.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh, Microsoft has no intention to support it:
> http://www.iewebgl.com/Faq.aspx





^MFW I read your post.  I'm confused about something on that page though.  As you stated, Microsoft has no intention to support it and a number of pages around the web concur, but on that page it says "In IE9 and IE10 Platform Preview all WebGL features are available, so there is virtually no difference."  What am I missing?

*EDIT:*  I guess I don't fully understand how platform previews work.  IE 10 Platform Preview 4 brought WebGL support, as I understand it, but it was dropped for the final release.  Do they often drop a bunch of things for the final release?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2013)

What I linked to is a plugin for IE6-10 to support WebGL.  No version of IE has native support for WebGL.


Yes, Windows Vista had tons of great features (mostly included software) in the betas that were removed in the release.  I'm not entirely sure why but it could be legal (something in it would draw lawsuits), support (e.g. can't get all the languages in it), or time crunch in nature (simply not enough time to fully develop the feature).


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 28, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What I linked to is a plugin for IE6-10 to support WebGL.  No version of IE has native support for WebGL.



I know.  What I was pointing out was that the Platform Preview (PP 4) had WebGL, but it was apparently dropped for the final release.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes, Windows Vista had tons of great features (mostly included software) in the betas that were removed in the release.  I'm not entirely sure why but it could be legal (something in it would draw lawsuits), support (e.g. can't get all the languages in it), or time crunch in nature (simply not enough time to fully develop the feature).



I'm not sure what you're talking about here because I didn't mention anything about Windows Vista.  

Also, are you going to use that plug-in?  Let me know how it works if you do.


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 28, 2013)

WebGL needs a lot of time before it becomes standard and I don't know the point of this post.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 28, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> WebGL needs a lot of time before it becomes standard and I don't know the point of this post.



The point of my post or of your post because afters yours it could easily go both ways.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about here because I didn't mention anything about Windows Vista.


An example of Microsoft removing features for the final release.




OnePostWonder said:


> Also, are you going to use that plug-in?  Let me know how it works if you do.


I'm not inclined no.  WebGL is a rarity.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Mar 29, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> An example of Microsoft removing features for the final release.
> 
> I'm not inclined no.  WebGL is a rarity.



Ahh, I see now.  On WebGL, it will become more prevalent.  This was posted the other day at the Mozilla blog:

Web as a platform for gaming

I'm pretty sure this is relevant to WebGL.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> WebGL needs a lot of time before it becomes standard and I don't know the point of this post.



Go look at Runescape.com and look for the HTML5 beta info, it uses webgl...



OnePostWonder said:


> Ahh, I see now.  On WebGL, it will become more prevalent.  This was posted the other day at the Mozilla blog:
> 
> Web as a platform for gaming
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is relevant to WebGL.


Jagex is already using webgl for runescape, but it is in beta right now. Firefox currently has a bug that essentially makes webgl in firefox useless


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 19, 2013)

^
So you mean that Runescape.com, a website i have never heard of, has HTML5 beta info and that makes the whole internet use WebGL as a standard......


----------



## Disparia (Apr 19, 2013)

We will see... The dozen or so standards that have preceded WebGL all had their gee-wiz moments, but ultimately died out from lack of interest.

WebGL Playground is all flash and very little substance. Supporters of the standard would gain more from one user-relatable everyday example of WebGL vs 20 "pretty" demos.

Also - don't miss the point! My boss a couple jobs ago was all excited about the prospect of being able to virtually push a cart through a recreation of our showroom. I told in a professional way that he was an idiot and that one of the reasons people shop online is to skip the bullshit of pushing a cart through store to find the items you want. A good implementation would have been 3D views of our products. And wouldn't you know it, you find many stores (especially car manufacturer sites) today with examples of 3D product view.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 20, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> ^
> So you mean that Runescape.com, a website i have never heard of, has HTML5 beta info and that makes the whole internet use WebGL as a standard......



What rock have you been living under? ever heard of a mmorpg? guess not....and it would not have hurt you to go to the site and see what it is about, but god forbid that...
well have some links to find out more info on the game...
http://www.mmorpg.com/gamelist.cfm/game/37/Runescape.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RuneScape
developer website
http://www.jagex.com/careers/games
gamesite
http://www.runescape.com
and don't forget the dozens of fan sites for it also



Jizzler said:


> WebGL Playground is all flash and very little substance. Supporters of the standard would gain more from one user-relatable everyday example of WebGL vs 20 "pretty" demos.



hmm...what i was referring is not a demo, and is not on webgl playground. It is a beta client for runescape that runs on HTML5 and uses webgl. see links up a short distance in this post to find out more too.

and i posted in this thread to respond to the following posts...


Aleksander said:


> WebGL needs a lot of time before it becomes standard and I don't know the point of this post.





OnePostWonder said:


> Ahh, I see now.  On WebGL, it will become more prevalent.  This was posted the other day at the Mozilla blog:
> 
> Web as a platform for gaming
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is relevant to WebGL.



and IF i had known this site had the kind of users it does i would have never joined it.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 20, 2013)

ChevyOwner said:


> hmm...what i was referring is not a demo, and is not on webgl playground. It is a beta client for runescape that runs on HTML5 and uses webgl. see links up a short distance in this post to find out more too.
> 
> and i posted in this thread to respond to the following posts...



Considering I don't have your post quoted might mean that I was replying to the OP and not you. Hell, you're not even the post directly above mine.



ChevyOwner said:


> and IF i had known this site had the kind of users it does i would have never joined it



Bye.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 20, 2013)

@Chevy
Bye x2


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 20, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> @Chevy
> Bye x2



Try and show some semblance of maturity.  Jizzler's response was enough.

Your response to Chevy was structured in such a way as to make it seem that your never having heard of Runescape was somehow significant, but it is of no consequence.

If you had taken the time to look, you would have found this article:

USA Today

Take note of the second point.  Also, have you at least heard of Google Maps?  MapsGL?  If my link on WebGL and gaming wasn't enough, go and search "BananaBread WebGL" if you want an actual demo.

Since it has been quoted a couple times, I'd like to say something more about your not knowing the "point of this post".  That you don't know the point of this post assumes you're in a position where you knowing the point is somehow significant; it isn't.  I made very clear in the original post it's a place for people with an interest in WebGL to go and try it out.  You not knowing the point is an appeal to the fact *you* have no interest in WebGL and is, as such, very pretentious.

At least part of what Jizzler had to say was objective and was of value to the thread, but Chevy got a little over-excited and lost some footing.


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2013)

Jizzler said:


> We will see... The dozen or so standards that have preceded WebGL all had their gee-wiz moments, but ultimately died out from lack of interest.
> 
> WebGL Playground is all flash and very little substance. Supporters of the standard would gain more from one user-relatable everyday example of WebGL vs 20 "pretty" demos.



It feels like this is true for most new standards. A lot of them have cool stuff but in the end they are rarely used because while flashy is cool practicality always wins in the long run.


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 20, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Try and show some semblance of maturity.  Jizzler's response was enough.
> 
> Your response to Chevy was structured in such a way as to make it seem that your never having heard of Runescape was somehow significant, but it is of no consequence.
> 
> ...



I apologize


----------

